# Tinker....my little knucklehead.



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

So this is an older picture of Archie and Tinker. Poor Archie crossed the bridge 2 years ago...and Tink is going down hill. I know he's not a maltese, but he's a very special dude just the same. He came from an awful puppy mill as an adult and he's lived here with me for the past 11 years. He's almost blind and deaf and has neurological problems which cause him to lose his balance and fall over at times. He wakes me up several times a night as he roams around wanting to go down stairs or back upstairs. He will stop eating for a few days, then begin to eat like a piggy again. This is crazy! Really!! Is he near the end??? or not??? 

I'm still the only one who can pick him up and hug and kiss him...(he's always been a knucklehead). 

OMG, I love him to death, but he's driving me crazy. If he was human, I'd be at a total loss as to what was going on. 

Ok, rant done. I'm here to love him and guide him, even if I am losing sleep. Any suggestions are welcome. :thumbsup:


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

I miss Archie on here and will keep little Tinker in my prayers. Our first Maltese was named Tinker.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Bless his heart. He has such a great life with you. Hope you have more time together, but treasure each moment no matter how quirky he becomes.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Pat I love the picture. I hate when our babies grow old, I went through a lot of what you are saying with Miss Bow, she had a strong will to live, but many days I was exhausted. You will know when it's time, until then just love on him and spend special times. How do the girls react to Tink


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Your "mommie" intuition is not to be questioned, Pat. Just love on him & keep him as safe & happy as you can, and when he is ready you will begin to notice. It won't be easy, never is---but you will be there for him & it will be ok---we will be here for you. Love you, dear, beautiful lady.


----------



## Dgauthier (Jun 3, 2016)

I love this picture ❤ so hard to watch them decline in health. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Sending hugs. I know how hard it is, but somehow we just know. When Tink's quality of life is upside down and he has more bad days than good...


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Two sweet babies, I love them both! I don't have any suggestions Pat, other than just hang in there and do what you feel is right for him. If you can do it and don't mind losing sleep I'd just keep on doing what you are doing and you'll know. Unless you think he's in pain or uncomfortable, then I would ask the vet for advice.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I agree with Sherry. When bad days outnumber good, it's time. He's been so lucky to have you always by his side.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

After going through this at the end of April with our precious Yorkie Snuggles, I can certainly understand where you are right now. And I know that when the time is right, you will know in your heart what is best for little Tink.


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

Sorry you are having to deal with this Pat! What a good Mommy you are, venting to me actually helps to keep us good at caregiving. Tinker is an adorable little knucklehead!


----------



## teacherterry (Jul 12, 2017)

We went through this with our 20 yo puppymill survivor that we had for 10 years. The last 4 years of her life we had to give her Xanax so we could sleep at night. Eventually she started having nights where she would get frantic and run into the walls, knocking all the food and water bowls over with her face. It started slowly and would occur once per month so we dealt with it. When it started to happen many times in one week we made the decision to let her go. This is such a tough part of loving our babies. Hugs)


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

He's getting worse. Stan actually carried him down stairs this morning. This tells me he doesn't know anything anymore. In more normal times, this would NEVER happen. He sleeps all day or just sort of wanders. The others were mean to him the other day, my god...the poor boy....


I am thinking of calling the vet tomorrow, this is breaking my heart too much.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

The A Team said:


> He's getting worse. Stan actually carried him down stairs this morning. This tells me he doesn't know anything anymore. In more normal times, this would NEVER happen. He sleeps all day or just sort of wanders. The others were mean to him the other day, my god...the poor boy....
> 
> 
> I am thinking of calling the vet tomorrow, this is breaking my heart too much.


Oh dear Pat, how heartbreaking. I just realized what you meant about Stan carrying Tink, he only lets you do that. Poor little guy, and how sad about the others being mean. oh my. You should do what you think feels right.
My heart goes out to you.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

i am sorry Pat. I know your heart is breaking.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Pat, you are my friend so I will shoot straight w/you. I think it MAY be Tink's time to cross the bridge. Oh my, I love him. He is so much like me, that it is hard to say this, but God forbid him to suffer. Bon courage my friend. I am here for you. Much love & many prayers.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

I’m so sorry Pat. This is heartbreaking.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Pat, if might be any consolation to you or not, but what you described about Tink, was exactly the way out beloved Snuggles acted and then we had to make that dreaded decision to call the Vet. Both my Daughter and I just could not endure looking at our precious Snuggles and knowing that after almost 18 years, it was time to let her go to the Rainbow Bridge. Her quality of life was over and we are ever so thankful in knowing that we had for such a long period of time. We know in our hearts that she is up there with my Husband John since she was truly his Buddy. I will be thinking and praying for you today Pat since I know that it is a very difficult time for you.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

I am so sorry Pat. Sending love and prayers.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I am so sorry Pat. I know you will make the right decision for you and Tink.


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

So sorry Pat. This is the hardest decision to make yet the kindest for Tink. My heart goes out to you. If this is the right time, then you will know it in your heart.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

I am so sorry Pat that you are faced with having to make this decision.


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

Praying for you Pat and for precious Lil Tink.
It is so hard to think with our head and not with our broken heart , when our little ones are nearing the end.
I pray that God will give you the path he has chosen and the peace beyond understanding to see this through.
Whatever you decide will be what's best. We are here for you.
I told my vet to tell me when it is time because I am too attached and not sure I can let go. 
I will continue to pray for your little family and for Lil Tink. 
God bless .
Lots of Prayers and Big hugs!!!!!


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

I'm so sorry Pat. It is just so hard to try to make the decision.
Sending lots of love to you and Tink. :grouphug:


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Pat...I'm sorry your having to make a decision. I personally couldn't do it, so I did what Cindy did and asked my vet to let me know when it is time. Sending hugs to both you and Tink.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Tink went to sleep today at 3pm. It was a very hard decision to make....but I tried to think of him, instead of myself.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Pat, you did what was best for Tink. Don't second guess it. That boy is at rest now, bless his heart. I know you will miss him. Try to move forward and he will always be in your heart.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

You did the right thing.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Bless your heart, Pat. You helped precious Tink be at peace. He will always be there with you in spirit and in your heart.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Pat, I am so very sorry.
You are brave and selfless for letting him go before he was in any pain.
He was one special little guy.


----------



## summergirl1973 (Oct 24, 2016)

Oh Pat, my heart breaks for you. He knew love because of you, and yes that love can mean very hard choices of compassion. Big hugs to you guys.


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

My heart hurts for you but you made the right decision for Tink.


----------

